# Need some help



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the green light to try some faux work. It looks hard as chit to pull off, but I wanna try anyway. In the first picture they want that small little wall below the granite to look like the granite. Told them its not my thing, they still asked me to do it anyways. Just wondering if any of you specialist out there can give me some pointers.

pictures are not that great, going to take my better camera when I'm there next. 

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Take some black, gray, white and yellow paint and sprinkle them all around.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes this can be tough if it's not your Bag.... But it's only Paint and no one is going to get hurt. I think with this , as All aspects of Decorative Painting... You must get the colors correct... Black is not necessarily Black... and White is not necessarily White. When I copy things... (always) It can take many tries before I have a technique I am happy with. Try a ( Whiteish ) basecoat first. use a Blackish... Glaze and brush it on the wall area in the same manor.... movements.... as the areas you are trying to copy... It can be messy... If the granite swirls Etc. if you need to add other colors do so without making them into mud. Try using a Sea Sponge that was dampened in water,then rung out... Start to remove the glaze ,and copy the design by taping ...dragging ...twisting... into the wet Glaze.... This Granite has a bit of Movement so it is harder then just sponging a 3 color Glaze.... Again , it is something that i would have to work on.. 


Michael Tust


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

michael tust said:


> Yes this can be tough if it's not your Bag.... But it's only Paint and no one is going to get hurt. I think with this , as All aspects of Decorative Painting... You must get the colors correct... Black is not necessarily Black... and White is not necessarily White. When I copy things... (always) It can take many tries before I have a technique I am happy with. Try a ( Whiteish ) basecoat first. use a Blackish... Glaze and brush it on the wall area in the same manor.... movements.... as the areas you are trying to copy... It can be messy... If the granite swirls Etc. if you need to add other colors do so without making them into mud. Try using a Sea Sponge that was dampened in water,then rung out... Start to remove the glaze ,and copy the design by taping ...dragging ...twisting... into the wet Glaze.... This Granite has a bit of Movement so it is harder then just sponging a 3 color Glaze.... Again , it is something that i would have to work on..
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Really appreciate the tips Michael. Before your post I was thinking I would have started with a blackish base coat first, then add the other colors to that. Was watching a few youtube videos and I see some use a toothbrushes rubbing their finger across the bristles to get the specks and stuff on, then use a sea sponge. Also l like the term you used "movement" I was just thinking patterns. I will get some better before pictures and also will post my results. Even if they are horrible.

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Really appreciate the tips Michael. Before your post I was thinking I would have started with a blackish base coat first, then add the other colors to that. Was watching a few youtube videos and I see some use a toothbrushes rubbing their finger across the bristles to get the specks and stuff on, then use a sea sponge. Also l like the term you used "movement" I was just thinking patterns. I will get some better before pictures and also will post my results. Even if they are horrible.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Pat


Your Welcome Pat,

You see there can be 10 ways to do this... Maybe a Black base is better... maybe after one layer is dry you can sponge ON... the White and have it on top... OR Toothbrush flecks... It can be a combo where you may need to build up your design.... It looks Too Dark... LIGHTEN IT... Or... It looks Too Light...DARKEN IT... It is the figuring out part that usually takes the time.


Michael Tust


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pat - maybe experiment (on something else) with some rattle can metallics and non-metallics? Spray several colors onto some separate pieces of cardboard and then practice intermixing them with a brush to get that swirling effect. Just a thought.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Why not find a matching laminate - wouldn't that be a whole lot easier?

Just a thought


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would just sub it to my decorative finish gal, she a proa at that chit, I just do the base coats and hand it over to her.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

never thought of that. I will see what is out there. Thanks

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would just sub it to my decorative finish gal, she a proa at that chit, I just do the base coats and hand it over to her.


Yea, I can easily get someone to do it, but I kinda wanna give it a shot and see how I do.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I do simple faux finishes, all the others I leave to the pro, I just don't have time to learn it. Good luck I hope you dial it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Tell the client to select ....*

forget it. Trying to match the granite is no easy task, even good faux people avoid that if at all possible. 

My solution is to have the client select a color from the granite that she/he would like to see best and then find a metallic plaster in a similar color and use that. 
Explain that it will not compete with the existing granite but complement it. 
You need to learn to "direct" the client to what you can execute. Otherwise they will drive you nuts, and it will never satisfy them. 
My site has a few how to's using metallic plasters that may give you some insight. 
http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com

Good luck, but don't open a can of worms.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I think since you realize this Granite will be a challenge , I see this as a win win situation . If you are hired to do this Granite and it doesn't come out satisfactory.... You may say .. well at least I tried and this ain't for me... Or ... This didn't come out very good ,but I had fun trying it and I think I want to incorporate this skill in my business .... That is the way I started out a while ago... You never know till you try ! You may surprise yourself.I think you will like the challenge... Just do not expect to make too much money on the project... Do it for the experience.. And Post some Pics...


Michael Tust


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes my advice is don't take it for granite.Hope this helps.:no:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the follow up, Turned out to be way more then I thought. I started to do it, and was thinking this is going to take all damn day. I really did not want to spend all day on this. So here is what I did in one hour - lol. I thought for sure when the lady sees it she was going to have me just paint it black and bee done with it. But to my surprise she loved it. She thinks I'm a real artist  In the future I will leave this to the guys and gals who know what they are doing.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy customer, paid contractor, what's wrong here? :thumbup:

Good job Pat!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow Pat. That didnt suck. :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job! Should be about $25-$35 sq. ft!


----------



## ajpainting (Sep 7, 2008)

*Atp*

I know it can be big money. Maybe you should choose not. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good from my house Pat.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice job Pat. I love faux work. (just don't do it myself)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Obviously you know better how it looks up close, but the pix look fine.

Why turn it over to another when you obviously have some ability? With practice and maybe some instructions you can make even yourself happy, and learn to do it quicker.


Keep at it, it's a great service to offer.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Obviously you know better how it looks up close, but the pix look fine.
> 
> Why turn it over to another when you obviously have some ability? With practice and maybe some instructions you can make even yourself happy, and learn to do it quicker.
> 
> ...



Personally I got lucky on this one that the customer liked it. To be honest none of the patterns I did mimicked the actual granite. I started to and realized it was just going to take to long. Also I had plenty of help from the guy that matches colors at my local store. I brought in some pictures and he did a draw down card. he grabbed some miss tints and came up with the colors.

I would rather leave this type of work to the pro's.


btw, I have to go back Monday and fix it. Freaking carpet guys screwed it up.

Pat


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

You did just fine Pat !


Michael Tust

:thumbsup:


----------

